# d-link dir615 ethernet not working -_-



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello..its been awhile...anywayyss.....yesterday i was playing starcraft on battle.net and my computer said all rooms had high latency..soo i connected the wire for my d-link dir615 modem/router to my computer and it keeps getting a constant "identifying"and i cant seem to get it to work....
any help would be apprieciated.....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router by cycling power for 30 seconds. If that doesn't work, consider resetting it to factory defaults and reconfiguring it.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

tried power cycling...nada...and my modem pretty much is the way the factory set it to be...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do this whole procedure and post the results requested after you finish.



The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Disconnect any USB connection to the modem, it will not be used.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

ah..ill try this once my sisters/brothers dont need to use wireless internet...ill be back in awhile..


----------

